# Nikon d300s or d7000? You choose



## thierry (Apr 21, 2011)

Nikon d300s or d7000? You choose. Just doing a survey for a class. Which would you choose and why? Post you choice and reasons. Thanks, Thierry


----------



## boomer (Apr 21, 2011)

Moving from the D90, I wanted a more "pro" like camera. i ended up going with the D7000. To me, the D7000 was exactly what i needed. What the D7000 offered over the D90 was: Sealed/metal body, 1/8000th shutter speed, 14-bit RAW, 39 AF point system, better ISO/higher MP boost, much better video, AF Finetune, Dual card slots and slightly better button layout. The quiet shutter mode is actually pretty nice too 

Besides the 51 AF points and getting 8fps with the grip on the D300s, I just don't see the D300s's better qualities outweighing the newer D7000. The D7000 is just as capable to me. And i have used both.

D7000 gets my vote!


----------



## NOWIS (Apr 21, 2011)

I  have the D7000, but if money was no object, I'd likely have taken the D300. But bang for buck - the D7000 for sure.


----------



## sierramister (Apr 21, 2011)

I don't get why people would want three extra buttons over better sensor quality.  DxOMark - Compare sensors


----------



## crimbfighter (Apr 22, 2011)

I like the D300s due to it's ergonomics, external features and internal features. It's better built, has more customizable options as it's a semi-pro body. The D7000 does out perform the D300s in image quality, though. So, I want the best of both worlds, which means I'm going to say neither. I'm waiting for the D300s replacement because it will likely have the pro level features I want from the D300s and the level of sensor advancements seen in the D7000.

If I had to answer your question, and had to pick one, I'd get the D7000 for the general advancements in systems over the D300s. But then I'd sell it as soon as the D300s replacements comes out and buy that one!


----------



## DVC Mike (Apr 22, 2011)

I faced the same decision and went with the D7000.


----------



## TRWhite (Apr 22, 2011)

NOWIS said:


> I  have the D7000, but if money was no object, I'd likely have taken the D300. But bang for buck - the D7000 for sure.


 
If money was not object, i would have taken the D3S


----------



## behanana (Apr 22, 2011)

Thanks for the post here, I found myself wondering what the overwhelming draw to the D7000 is all about. I've seen several posts on CL for crop body cameras because whoever upgraded to the 7000. I'm still a noob, reguardless of what my profile says, and everything I've read from people here, and what I've learned since really diving into leaning how to use my camera is that a full frame sensor would be more saught after. Now I understand that 9 million focusing points, and HD Video built into my crop body camera is glamerous, I think I would want a full frame camera if I was to upgrade from my crop body's. 
Before anyone slaps my hand, I know if you have glass for the crop sensors, they bring down the effectivness of the full frame sensor, and that can play into the equation but again, if I'm upgrading then I'm going to do it because I've moved past just a hobby/semi-pro level and plan on really going pro. All that being said, go buy a freaking handy cam for videos, they are small, easy to carry and with internal hard drives hold a crap load of video.


----------



## ghache (Apr 22, 2011)

If money wasnt an issue, i would get a hasselblad h4d-40 with 2 D3s with expesive powerfull studio strobes but money is always the issue. At the end Image quality counts so this is why i bought the d7000 which is pretty darn close to a d300s (built quality) but with better features and cost less money, its a no brainer here. If you already have a camera, and have a good budjet, at ths point i would wait for the d300 replacement. if you dont have a camera and have a 2000$ budjet, get the d7000 with some lens because the d400 will cost alot of money and nikon will not get another camera on the market in the d7000 price range for the new couple of years.


----------



## DirtyDFeckers (Apr 22, 2011)

ghache said:


> If money wasnt an issue, i would get a hasselblad h4d-40 with 2 D3s with expesive powerfull studio strobes but money is always the issue. Ad the end Image quality counts so this is why i bought the d7000 which is pretty darn close to a d300s but with better features and cost a considerable amount of money less that you could invest on a good glass.


 
I would be willing to take that a little further and say that the image quality of the d7k is superior to the D300s, especially at high iso.  Just sayin.....


----------



## KmH (Apr 22, 2011)

The D7000 does *not* have a metal body. It has 2 metal panels, the top panel, and the back panel.

http://www.car1.hk/wp-content/uploads/2010/09/nikon-d7000-06.jpg


----------



## ghache (Apr 22, 2011)

DirtyDFeckers said:


> ghache said:
> 
> 
> > If money wasnt an issue, i would get a hasselblad h4d-40 with 2 D3s with expesive powerfull studio strobes but money is always the issue. Ad the end Image quality counts so this is why i bought the d7000 which is pretty darn close to a d300s but with better features and cost a considerable amount of money less that you could invest on a good glass.
> ...




Deffintly, D7000 also has 2 more stops of dynamic range


----------



## TylerF (Apr 22, 2011)

I love my d7000. HUGE upgrade from my d40 lol. I wanted, and still do want, a d700. But i came across the d7000 for $800 and couldnt pass it up. And to whoever was saying that FF sensors are better. yes and no imo. They perform better in low light and give you more accurate focal lengths, but the extra zoom you get from a cropped sensor can help if you shoot things like sports. And with good enough glass, the low light shouldnt be an issue. especially with the d7000 which has an awesome iso performance


----------



## M2 Photography (Apr 24, 2011)

D7000.  I have both by the way.  The D7000 has faster, more accurate auto focus.  It performs better with noise in the high ISOs.  Has more mp but that doesn't mean too much to me.  I believe it has a better dynamic range as well. 

I say all of this having shot weddings with both.  So i've had the worst of the worst of lighting situations.  Oh and it's also super quiet.


----------



## Davor (Apr 24, 2011)

Like some said the D7000 does outperform the D300s by bit but as im sure there will be a replacement for the D300s and that's where the real winner will be.


----------



## myjestik (Apr 25, 2011)

d7000 for sure. the d5100 looks mighty pleasing, but i'd probably be going off topic.


----------

